# Ibanez Bass - which SR models made in Japan?



## ChaNce (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey, Im looking for one of these SR Ibby 5 strings with a bubinga neck and active bartilonis. How do I know which are made in Korea versus Japan? Is the 500 series made in japan? What about the K5 (which is basically the 1305). If I want to avoid the Korean ones, which numbers do I avoid?


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 27, 2006)

the 50X's are korean, but actually blindingly good, ive a 506 and its fantastic, i wouldnt discount korean made axe's completely


----------



## Alpo (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't think any Ibanez basses are made in Japan. And by the way, there's nothing wrong with Korean guitars/basses


----------



## ChaNce (Dec 27, 2006)

I know the older (96-97) Bubinga SR series were made in Japan (at least that is what I have read). 

I do think that the Korean 5 series is very good, though.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2006)

I think the customs are MIJ too; like this one:

http://www.musicgoround.com/gear/inventorydetails.asp?id=493499


----------



## leatherface2 (Dec 27, 2006)

k5 would be cool i think


----------



## olsta (Jan 11, 2007)

SR 1000 series are prestige and are all japanese
same with BTB models


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 11, 2007)

yeah, i had a BTB 500 from like, 2001 or so and it was japanese.


----------



## ChaNce (Jan 23, 2007)

Quick update: I scored a 1992 SR885 in the laser blue. Its (of course) a 5 string, it looked pretty rough hanging on the wall at GC, it has a few scratches, but the neck is straight and the action is good (after some fiddling). I recorded some stuff, and it sounds great.

Best thing? It was hanging for 229, and I had an 87 5 string Roadstar 2 that I got 100 from them for (I think I paid 75 for it), so 129. Not bad, and the Roadstar case I kept. If anyone cares, Ill post pics, but the SOTU is on, and I have drinking to do


----------



## cypher_xl (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah..ive played a korean SR and compared it to a china and indonesian GSR, korean is way better. same goes for guitars...


----------

